# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  اهدي اليكم بيتين من الشعر نشئت في خاطرى

## ابو سلوى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهدي اليكم بيتين من الشعر نشئت في خاطرى .. والله اعلم 
علماً اننى لأعلم الوزن والقافية الا قليلاً 
ومسموح للأخواة اضافة بيتين أذا امكن ذلك

اولأكى شديد الطبع منظبط .. رقيق القول سريع الفهم انظبطا
انار العلم قلب الجهل معتقدى .. راع العليا مجتهداً ومرتبطا


اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## صالح غيث

لا أدري ما معنى هذا الكلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو سلوى

> لا أدري ما معنى هذا الكلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 اسعدنى مرورك 
وماذا لو بدلنا في امكان كلمات القوافي 
منظبط , انظبطا , معتقدى , ومرتبطا 
هل ستصل الى مايرضيك ويوصلك الى غير لاأدري
تحيتى وتقديرى

----------

